

Please review my pre-beta landing page - gaillard
http://lupamail.com/vqsrw

======
paisible
There are so many of these bland, one-sentence + email box sign-up landing
pages that it's hard to really care about your product until you give people a
reason to. I would try to do something more original than this, maybe taking a
cue from the fact that your product is centered around email, maybe design the
splash-page like an inbox? (this is just one idea, the point is to
differentiate yourself from every other landing page that took 2 minutes to
make with existing one-click "create a landing page" services). Also, a video
or snapshots, or a few use-cases/scenarios would be good, possibly in a
separate "about" section. My 0.02$, in any case good luck!

------
gaillard
I posted a few shots on dribbble that show previews of our product! Thanks for
your feedback <http://goo.gl/5rpDn>

